# Hey! Another 12v turbo build



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

After amassing parts for the last 7-8 months, we finally put the build in to motion a couple weekends ago. After some hold ups on the fab side, we finally got it running Saturday night...only to have the radiator spring a leak on the driver's side. All is well now and we are back to boosting.

Big thanks to 05JettaGLXVR6 and Root Beer for all the help getting things going, and to [email protected] for doing the fab work. Here is a link to my mk3 forums build page . My setup:

Motor:
- drc 268s
- ported head, stock valves(new everything)
- 8.5:1 c2 head spacer
- bildon crank scraper
- turn2 lw crank pulley
- ecs ps underdrive
- ported manifolds and matched dppolished metal valvecover
- autotech springs
- msd setup (now running stock coil)
- autotech 7lb flywheel
- 83mm 10.5:1 wiseco pistons w/ skirt coating
- BFI delrin motor mounts 

Turbo:
- GT3582R (4" cold side inlet, 2.75" cold side outlet, 2.5" hot side outlet w/ 3" v-band downpipe adapter)
- Full 3" turbo-back exhaust
- 4" cold air intake
- c2's 42lb "race" file and low compression headspacer
- Bosch 42lb injectors
- Juan SRI
- Ported throttle body
- Greddy Type RS blow off valve (spring removed and set up for recirculation back to intake)
- Tial 38mm wastegate with 1 bar spring
- Turbo XS manual boost controller
- NGK spark plugs
- Walbro inline fuel pump
- ARP head studs
- ARP rod bolts (installed next month)
- baby Deka battery
- eBay intercooler
- 2.5" hot side IC piping, 3" cold side
- Innovate LC-1 wideband controller
- VDO boost/vacuum and oil pressure gauges
- Peloquin in the trans

At 15 pounds of boost, I can break traction in 4th on dry highway. It has been a blast to drive so far and aside from a freak radiator issue, everything has gone smoothly so far.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Lookin' good dude! :thumbup: 
:beer:

edit: Pics of CAI? that looks very interesting :what: I was always afraid of sucking up water


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I never took any pics of the CAI setup before we put the bumper back on. It's actually pretty protected where it is, and the filter I am running isn't as all as most of the K&N's you see.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

Dude, incredible work :thumbup:

my car is almost the exact same setup

01 VRT jetta 8.5:1/ 42lbs Unitronic tune on a 60-1 running 20psi


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

why are you running 10.5:1 pistons and a head spacer? Guessing the pistons were in before the turbo?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah. Motor was originally built to be an all motor monster.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

10.5:1 pistons with an 8.5:1 head spacer almost seems like the perfect combination  
Im real interested to see what kinda torque numbers your produce. Any dyno time yet?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Not yet, but soon. Hoping to get some time next weekend.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

With the new radiator in I am still seeing sporadic drips coming from the driver's side of the radiator...it's minimal but very frustrating to say the least. 

Also- can any of you guys suggest to me where to by 1.25" ID silicone hose? I need some for the bigger recirc bung I want to put on my bov. Thanks all


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Sexy Sexy! 
Any videos?opcorn:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Picking up an HD video camera in the next couple of days. Highway pull videos are eminent.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Not to hate..great build, but that's IC is pretty small. Any idea on intake temps?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, it is pretty small and something I will be trying to replace before the summer ends. 

As far as intake temps...no idea


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Holy Sleeper.


----------



## mk2golflvr91 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice looking mk3:thumbup: get those intercooler lines all smoothed up and polished


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about it, but I am ungodly lazy


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Had been dealing with a little compressor surge flutter when letting off after hard pulls, so I upgraded the 3/4" recirc plumbing to 1-1/4"....bye bye surge


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Fkn love this car. :thumbup:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Buy my car

Would trade for a B4/5 Passat + cash


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Picking up an HD video camera in the next couple of days. Highway pull videos are eminent.





son of planrforrobert said:


> Had been dealing with a little compressor surge flutter when letting off after hard pulls, so I upgraded the 3/4" recirc plumbing to 1-1/4"....bye bye surge


 Still no videos!?!


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm lazy, and it's been stupid hot out. One of these days, I promise


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

how do you like the lightened flywheel on your vrt? 

thinking about putting an 11lb flywheel on my 3L...


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

It's fantastic, engine revs quickly and with good clutch feel you can keep the car in the powerband easier.


----------



## wantacaddybad (Jun 14, 2006)

Please shoot me a pm. Very interested and not to far away. How far are you from 04240 Maine?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

PM sent, I am in Maryland...


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/13786286

630# injectors and c2 stage 3 software installed on Thursday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

where in MD? what are you doing tnite?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Laurel. Might be hitting the local hooters with some other VW guys you may or may not know


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Laurel. Might be hitting the local hooters with some other VW guys you may or may not know


what time..i'm in...maybe a fun run before/after:beer:


----------

